# Golden Eagle snatches kid!!! Crazy!!!



## Snowman (Dec 19, 2012)

Check this out. Anyone who has a kid this age would be freaked out by seeing this! 
Golden Eagle Snatches Kid - YouTube


----------



## JasonL (Dec 19, 2012)

Dressed up like a fury critter and left in the middle of a field....mmmm


----------



## Burnerism (Dec 19, 2012)

Since the kid walked/crawled away unharmed I will say that it's pretty damn awesome hey! What beautiful creatures! I love birds as much as reptiles


----------



## nch90 (Dec 19, 2012)

Just watched it, couldn't believe it imagine what was going through the parents head


----------



## Snowman (Dec 19, 2012)

Burnerism said:


> Since the kid walked/crawled away unharmed I will say that it's pretty damn awesome hey! What beautiful creatures! I love birds as much as reptiles



If only we could keep birds of prey here....


----------



## Stuart (Dec 19, 2012)

Antoine Dodson would have a field day watching that video...


----------



## StimiLove (Dec 19, 2012)

this is insane! He actually gets the little guy off the ground! Good job he was well padded, those claws would of ripped his back apart. 
What an amazing bird though!


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 19, 2012)

Videoshop for sure.
Only dingo's take kids


----------



## disintegratus (Dec 19, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> Antoine Dodson would have a field day watching that video...



Well, he did warn us all, it's not his fault no one listened.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 19, 2012)

Bit of a range extension for Haast's Eagle perhaps


----------



## Snowman (Dec 19, 2012)

spongebob said:


> Bit of a range extension for Haast's Eagle perhaps


Range or life extension?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 19, 2012)

omg- i am speechless! another thing parents have to worry about


----------



## Snowman (Dec 19, 2012)

If it's not real its one of the best fakes I've seen (other than avitar).


----------



## spongebob (Dec 19, 2012)

Snowman said:


> Range or life extension?



Range as clearly they never became extinct!


----------



## RedFox (Dec 19, 2012)

Have a closer look. You may notice something is not quite right. The footage is pretty bad quality because it is zoomed in. 

Golden Eagle Snatches Kid - Fake - YouTube


----------



## Snowman (Dec 19, 2012)

spongebob said:


> Range as clearly they never became extinct!


hahaha 

- - - Updated - - -



RedFox said:


> Have a closer look. You may notice something is not quite right. The footage is pretty bad quality because it is zoomed in.
> 
> Golden Eagle Snatches Kid - Fake - YouTube



I couldnt spot anything wrong in the zoomed in slowed down version. Like you I am a skeptic and have been googling for info. Even Snopes has nothing yet.


----------



## RedFox (Dec 19, 2012)

[SUP][/SUP]It looks a bit strange when he drops the kid. It looks like the eagle let's go of the kid and the kid drops then goes up then falls properly. But the shadows look pretty much spot on for most of it. Although when the eagle grabs the kid the shadow looks a bit off. It is really hard to tell because the original video is such poor quality and there is so much camera shake. I'm not completely convinced it is real but I'm not completely convinced it's fake, if that makes sense.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 19, 2012)

Have faith...being gullible and a believer makes life far more interesting


----------



## saintanger (Dec 19, 2012)

poor mother, as a parent i can only imagine the fear she would of felt. but thats one magnificent eagle, i have always loved birds of prey.


----------



## Zanks (Dec 19, 2012)

ffffaaaakkkkeeee


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 19, 2012)

Snowman said:


> If only we could keep birds of prey here....


yes if ONLY...i flew them for ten yr and was a breeder of barn owls...........this country needs to allow flying of predatory birds....someone tell me the negatives to y we cant????????

- - - Updated - - -



Snowman said:


> Check this out. Anyone who has a kid this age would be freaked out by seeing this!
> Golden Eagle Snatches Kid - YouTube


OK...i may be wrong on this but being an x falconer for many a yr...the video starts with them watching the bird.......welll helllllllllllllllooooooooo......go to scotland and c if one pops up for a video show????????????? JMO!!!.........durrrrrrrrrrr its a set up.....JMO AGAIN lol

- - - Updated - - -

Just read the small print (child was not hurt) i have held a golden eagle using double thickness leather gloves and it c a rabbit and decided to squeeeeeez me hand ....TOOK MY BREATH AWAY ...Ouchhhhhhhh


----------



## Snowman (Dec 20, 2012)

Next you will all be saying santa isnt real....


----------



## Shotta (Dec 20, 2012)

that mustve hurt even when eagles are just sitting on your hand they scratch the hell outta ya


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 20, 2012)

Snowman said:


> Next you will all be saying santa isnt real....




Was your mouth out young man.


Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## RSPcrazy (Dec 20, 2012)

I want to go on the eagle ride next.


This video was on the project tonight.


----------



## nch90 (Dec 20, 2012)

Can't believe it was fake, some of these programs are unbelievable


----------



## Skelhorn (Dec 20, 2012)

Its a hoax haha as red fox pointed out haha heard it on the radio this morning haha


----------



## Snowman (Dec 20, 2012)

But the eagle in Lord of the Rings that Gandalf rides on is real though...


----------



## Bluetonguesblack (Dec 20, 2012)

A few years back when my mates son was fairly young he came running up to his dad crying, "DAD, That bird just took my dog !!"


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 20, 2012)

it was just on the news that its a fake. very cleverly made by an animation school.


----------



## 43nickw (Dec 20, 2012)

proven to be fake


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 20, 2012)

These birds are pretty bad ***
hunting wolves with a golden eagle in Mongolia. Kazajstán-Ky - YouTube


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 20, 2012)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> it was just on the news that its a fake. very cleverly made by an animation school.




Must admit I had my doubts (Yeah he says that now I hear you all cry). Very cleverly done though, does any one have a link they could post confirming this from a credible source?.


Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## longqi (Dec 20, 2012)

Eagle vid a gold-plated hoax


----------



## Albino93 (Dec 20, 2012)

It may have been a hoax but theres still a real possibility of it actually happening id imagine, those eagles are huge!!


----------



## Chanzey (Dec 20, 2012)

I know it sounds terrible, but I'm kind of dissapointed now.


----------

